# Experienced CPC looking for remote position



## DENISE0327 (Aug 18, 2009)

I am a CPC looking for a remote position home based. I am dependable and work well independently. Please review my resume below. Thank you

Denise L. Cole, CPC
5596 Bear Run
Patrick AFB, Florida 32925
Tel: (321) 848-3704
dlcole81@yahoo.com

OBJECTIVE: To obtain a remote position in a growing company utilizing my strong analytical and interpersonal skills.

ACHIEVEMENTS:

*AAPC member since 2007 / Certified March 2008
*Decreased annual report 93% in a one year period
*Multiple appeals favorable vs. unfavorable
*Multiple coding and billing seminars 

CAREER HISTORY:

February 2009-Present		Reconstructive Coordinator
Full-Time				Aesthetic Plastic Surgery Center
Plastic Surgery			1499 S. Harbor City Blvd.
Cosmetic/Reconstructive		Melbourne, Florida 32901
				(321) 729-9909
				Manager: Kerry Brennan

August 2008-July 2009		Billing/Coding Instructor
Part-Time			Keiser University
 				900 S. Babcock Street
				Melbourne, Florida 32901					             (321) 409-4801
				Manager: Diana Brimo

June 2004-May 2008		Billing/Coding/Team Lead
Full-Time				The Center For Bone and Joint Disease
Orthopedic Surgery		11307 Cortez Blvd.
Physical Therapy			Brooksville, Florida 34613
Pain Management			(352) 596-0900
Radiology				Manager: Jennifer Montano, CPC

October 2007-May 2008		Medical Assistant
Part-Time			State of Florida Disability Exams
Disability Exams			7544 Jacque Rd.
				Hudson, Florida 34667
				(312)543-0868					                          Manager: Dr. Stanley Rabinowitz

October 2002-May 2004		Medical Assistant/Surgical Coding
Full-Time				Dr. Gaither Davis
Otolaryngology			13910 Lakeshore Blvd.
Allergy				Hudson, Florida 34667
				(727)862-3588
				Manager: Shelley Davis

May 1999-October 2002		IV Tech / Medical Assistant
Full-Time				Dr. Vatsala Sastry
Infectious Disease			15435 Cortez Blvd.
				Brooksville, Florida 34613
				(352)799-2294
				Manager: Dr. Vatsala Sastry

EDUCATION/CERTIFICATIONS:

June 2009 – Present		Columbia College
				AA – BS in Health Sciences

March 2008			AAPC-Certified

May 1999-August 2001		Pasco Hernando Community College
				Medical Assistant

August 1995-May 1999		Hudson High School
				High School Diploma

QUALIFICATIONS/JOB SKILLS:

FRONT OFFICE:
Check in/out; answering multiple phone lines; appointment/surgery scheduling; 
insurance verification; patient collections; insurance appeals; posting checks; 
All CPT coding inpatient and outpatient; ICD-9 CM coding; fluent medical terminology;
multitasking; accounting; good organizational and communication skills.

BACK OFFICE:
Vital signs; Counseling Hepatitis C and HIV; retrieving history; pediatrics; assisting
in joint and epidural steroid injections; phlebotomy; PICC placement; wound care; 
administration of injections; brace fitting; casting; basic XRAY; EKG; PFT; ABI; stress 
doppler; holter monitor placement; assisting in multiple surgical procedures.

IT AND OTHER SKILLS:
Mends; PCN; ICF; Medical Manager; MD Logic E-Mds; Nextech; Laserfiche; Care Credit; Code-X; Microsoft Office Word and Excel; Multiple hospital and insurance websites; Clearinghouses - Emdeon Sage Software/Gateway edi
***Letters of reference upon request***


----------

